# can anyone guide me through all this??



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

I called lmdc and they said that aap befikar ho jayen agar admission ho gaya hay tou aap bss 30th ko aa jayen..moreover I asked them if it'd be the degree rola later after MBBS .they said kuch nahi hoga bss classes attend karain..while on the other hand UHS is displaying lists on 1st of December..I'm so confused..humaari orientation bhi hogai hay..p.s I have heard k rlmc m classes bhi start ho gai hain..I'm completely exhausted..kya bakwaas hay..I hope everything gets normal soon..what do you guys think of all this?? Guidance pls??!!!


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Not only Lmdc but also shalamar fmh will be starting classes.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Shalamar is saying that there is nothing decided yet. And that if anything (good or bad) happens they would inform us. No classes wagera are starting right now. They said a final word will come on 29th and that we shouldn't worry the matter will be 'resolved' soon.
I think kids who got in on MCAT basis will still stay in shalamar because they have a good merit for that place. But kids on sat 2 basis are the real victims here right now. So don't worry. If you got in without donations and on mcat you'll probably stay in the same institution.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

The students on mcat bases and on merit will remain safe in thier colleges.
Donation students will be effected


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I called Shalamar today and they told me classes start from the 30th and also, to ignore the news about the policy.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Noor13579 said:


> I called Shalamar today and they told me classes start from the 30th and also, to ignore the news about the policy.


They told me we will be informed and nothing is confirmed yet. 
Idk if I want to ignore the policy or not because if we do, PMDC might not register us too. Shalamar is probably trying to calm down the kids. Final decision will come on 29th Nov.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Yaar PMDC ko chaie tha ke iss saal jo ho gaya wo rehne dete ussi tarha. Araam se apna case larte, aor agle saal sara kuch apply hota. Hamara kya kasur hai bc


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

IKR. I wish LHC has some sense and see that. The only reason I think they cancelled the stay order was because 6000 something kids applied on those PMDC forms and its wrong for those kids. Although, i really dont understand. UHS forms came wayyy after privates started admissions. Half were even closing by then. Half closed. So like everyone waited until the last minute to apply and then listened to PMDC and left the forms?! 
And I literally don't get the people who didn't submit fees after getting in because they're waiting for UHS to upload a list? 
But apparently LHC is blind to all the SAT 2 kids and all the kids who already got in and are settling. Nobody really cares about the students. People only care about money and their own prestige. No matter what happens to the students -.-


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Its such a mess..lmdc asked me whether I'm admitted to the college or not..I said yes and they said k bss phir aap 30th ko aayen


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

P.s I dun think that any of the college is going to refund the donations wali amount..I guess so


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> P.s I dun think that any of the college is going to refund the donations wali amount..I guess so


Yeah they won't obviously. I bet its to teach the donation kids a lesson? Because they obviously cant demand it back. And the college can't do anything.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

The colleges that are informing you that dont worry come to classes and ignore the policy news will be in deep deep deep deeep deeeeeeeeeep S H I T and will drown you in that huge huge huge huuuuge pile of S H I T .


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

What lesson??


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

These medical colleges are not **** they are well established.
They know how to deal with such things.
At this time uhs is being stupid.
Why dont they published this policy before the start.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

^yes exactly..wo hath pay hath rakh k tou nahi bethay gay..theyre gonna do something to..they all are united..if they all stay united and even if cip is implemented saray colleges tou nahi na pmdc nay band karnay..I dun know what's going to happen but I hope LHC is going to show some sense k end point pay itnay baray faislay nahi hotay :3


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> These medical colleges are not **** they are well established.
> They know how to deal with such things.
> At this time uhs is being stupid.
> Why dont they published this policy before the start.


Please tell me then why all these money minting colleges accepted fees from you when CMH didnt? CMH is an army institute not even run by UHS, but it is still not releasing merit lists due to PMDC issue. It can do so because it is not under UHS but even then it is respecting the law.

Colleges who admitted you went greedy and wanted your money. Imagine how many candidates foreign and local CMH lost due to not releasing lists and letting shalamar and lmdc take those students haha. This is the difference between colleges that care about you and those colleges that only want $$$$$


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

P.s I dun think k donations walay students b affect hongay agar koi bhi na hua tou..cuz colleges kuch na kuch karain gay hi..they're not going to refund huge amount of money..and students will stay admitted I guess so..


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

69% of doctor in hospitals are of private medical college 
LHC will give some sense 
They cannot neglect these colleges.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol agar yeh baat hay tou pmdc ko policy daitay huay yeh b sochna chaheay tha k timing kitni kharab hay..agar itna hi khyaal hay tou sahi time pay policy daitay USS time pay nahi jab itna mess ho sakta hay or hazaron students apna future soch k bethay hon..**** pmdc


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

PMDC is a regulatory institute 
It doesnot have authority to apply any kind of policy.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes..p.s pmdc k apnay itnay officers bikay hotay hain..


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

If the timing of this policy was right 
Then there wouldnot be any kind of case
If there was any...then obviously pmdc would have win.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Lol agar yeh baat hay tou pmdc ko policy daitay huay yeh b sochna chaheay tha k timing kitni kharab hay..agar itna hi khyaal hay tou sahi time pay policy daitay USS time pay nahi jab itna mess ho sakta hay or hazaron students apna future soch k bethay hon..**** pmdc


Exactly!


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jo marzi jeetta..atleast sab ko pata tou hota..yeh tou na hota k sara kuch ho gaya ho or end pay kaam kharab Ho Jaye


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not a single case in court challenging this policy. The cases were QUASHED.

Only case in court is about accepting sat 2 in cmh. If you hate this policy and its timing, then file a case in the court 

PMDC has the authority to implement mbbs curriculum, bds curriculum, recognize colleges and decide admission policies.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Hn tension asl yeh hi hai..
Lekin God always do things right believe in Him.
And have a chill pill


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> The colleges that are informing you that dont worry come to classes and ignore the policy news will be in deep deep deep deeep deeeeeeeeeep S H I T and will drown you in that huge huge huge huuuuge pile of S H I T .


Bro we are ALREADY in huge piles of ****. The college's who admitted us aren't blind. They only did admissions because of the stay order. And because shalamar told us they had orders to admit kids. Ab if govt changed their viewpoint on the stay at the last minute its NOT their fault. Shalamar said that nothing will happen because they will talk to them and if it DOES they will refund but we shouldn't worry yet and wait for 29th. They're not deluding us. And they're not going against PMDC either. Just because this policy benefits you doesn't mean it's good. It's making ALOTTT of students here suffer unnecessarily. And a lot of money is at stake. And a lot of admissions and mental health of people. Don't be so selfish. You aren't God. Nobody is God. PMDC isn't God. 
ANYTHING can happen. Your so called PMDC can lose any moment if Allah wills.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Mr.abdullah who told u that pmdc can introduce policies?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Haan yeh tou hay..but college walay yehi keh rahay hain k aap classes attend karnay aayen bss without any worries..
Mera damag is steamed up till now .I'm constantly having dreams regarding this every night LOL!! 
daikhtay hain ab


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > The colleges that are informing you that dont worry come to classes and ignore the policy news will be in deep deep deep deeep deeeeeeeeeep S H I T and will drown you in that huge huge huge huuuuge pile of S H I T .
> ...


Exactly...Mr.Abdullah dont be selfish think about others.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah..colleges nay tab hi continue kia tha jab court nay decision unki favor m day dia tha..har channel pay news aai thi .its not their fault


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. go to a doctor, trust me you need one more than you need to become one.

PMDC is a body that has all the power to implement any policy regarding MBBS, BDS. It is also the body that holds exams to recognize foreign MBBS graduates, if you dont pass them you cant be called a doctor in pakistan even if you did your Medicine from Harvard, samajh ai? Jao parho what mandate PMDC has then come talk to me.


FutureDr. you're in need of some serious therapy. Koi baat keray tau usko kaatne dhorti ho tum. What is your problem? I am okay with both policies since either is good for me. But dont start dreaming here. When there is no case in court about the policy then what are you crying about?

The stay order was vacated, your college admitted and took fees from you when the stay order was reversed, court decided against private colleges, not the government. Courts are independent of GOVT. samajh ai?

Either use your brain, or keep dreaming. And FUTUREDR. a previous user told you ud get into Akhtar saeed and you said "Nai menay wahan nai jana" ..pehle izzat kero institutes ki phir ro yahan par. Beggers cant be choosers samjhi. Stop misleading people with your depressed soul. On all these forum its you crying k tmhare saath ziyati hoi hai... Looks like you ran away from a mental hospital.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Haan yeh tou hay..but college walay yehi keh rahay hain k aap classes attend karnay aayen bss without any worries..
> Mera damag is steamed up till now .I'm constantly having dreams regarding this every night LOL!!
> daikhtay hain ab


Haha I am too. Last night I had a dream I was giving MCAT again! The horror! 
Anyhow, I think the college's are just trying to relax the kids. They know that they admitted them and they have been dealing with PMDC in the past too. How many colleges can PMDC shut down? Shalamar? FMH? LMDC? Akhtar Saeed?
Except Sharif and CMH all took in kids. Sabko band kerein gay? Where will their doctors come from? Who will pay them the money they take each year from these kids? Who're we kidding here? PMDC can't shut down half of Lahores medical colleges and have LHC accept it and be all that's a job well done! I think some common ground will be achieved. You can't force a policy like this.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Oml not this crap again


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. go to a doctor, trust me you need one more than you need to become one.
> 
> PMDC is a body that has all the power to implement any policy regarding MBBS, BDS. It is also the body that holds exams to recognize foreign MBBS graduates, if you dont pass them you cant be called a doctor in pakistan even if you did your Medicine from Harvard, samajh ai? Jao parho what mandate PMDC has then come talk to me.
> 
> ...


Looks like YOU need to respect people. I am mentally quite fine alhamdulilah. I said I didn't LIKE Akhtar Saeed personally. But i mean its a big name they cant shut it down. Do you think nobody would protest? Idk but i dont think im going down that easy.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Lol I also had a dream that I got into Lmdc


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh and btw. The stay order came in Nov 15th. I remember watching the news. That's the day shalamar admitted us. It took fees by 17th and the stay got cancelled on 18th. So yeah your argument is invalid that they took us in when the stay was cancelled. It wasn't. LHC and PMDC are just gambling with our lives here.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Looks like YOU need to respect people. I am mentally quite fine alhamdulilah. I said I didn't LIKE Akhtar Saeed personally. But i mean its a big name they cant shut it down. Do you think nobody would protest? Idk but i dont think im going down that easy.


I have no respect for people who put on a show about ziyati and do nothing about it. You're not open to anything against the fake reality in your head. Tumse koi baat kere about logic and u think that person is against you. Grow up and face the reality. Stop being delusional. Stop living on a 2013 policy, its 2016 policy and no one challenged it, so you think JUDGE SAAB aiwein order denge when theres no complainant for the new policy? HAHA good joke.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Haan yeh tou hay..but college walay yehi keh rahay hain k aap classes attend karnay aayen bss without any worries..
> ...





abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. go to a doctor, trust me you need one more than you need to become one.
> 
> PMDC is a body that has all the power to implement any policy regarding MBBS, BDS. It is also the body that holds exams to recognize foreign MBBS graduates, if you dont pass them you cant be called a doctor in pakistan even if you did your Medicine from Harvard, samajh ai? Jao parho what mandate PMDC has then come talk to me.
> 
> ...


Hey seriously I didn't demand for such rude and disappointing guidance..hum loug bhi stressed hain..humaara future dao pay laga hua hay or aapko apni pari hui hay..ajeeb tamasha lagaya hua hay sab nay..what whaaatt the hell do you think of yourself man!!??


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Oh and btw. The stay order came in Nov 15th. I remember watching the news. That's the day shalamar admitted us. It took fees by 17th and the stay got cancelled on 18th. So yeah your argument is invalid that they took us in when the stay was cancelled. It wasn't. LHC and PMDC are just gambling with our lives here.



So they took fees on 17th. But who told them to start classes? LHC judge's father told them to start classes and hold white court ceremonies? CMH ne kyu nai kia? Sharif is run by Nawaz sharif family, most corrupt.. why did they not do the same thing?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lmdc keeps on sendings texts everyday that nothing has changed and classes will start on 30th as per scheduled 
Private colleges have a lot of strength, specially financially and well, every Pakistani here knows ke if you're financially strong, you can easily go against authorities like pmdc. 
Its funny how every then and now the policy keeps on changing. 
Koi pehli dafa history me hoga ke itne students apni pasand ke admissions le ke bethe hain aur phir bi khush nahi. 
Its just a fight over money, and the private colleges have filled their seats so quickly in order to strengthen their side. 
Now pmdc is just struggling to get some money nothing else
Agar refund hi krna hai to btao wo jo 4-5000 ke prospectus leye itne students ne wo bi refund kreinge? On average 8-10 lacs har student ne deye hain aur itne sare refund krwaye ge ab yeh?
Do you think this Private College mafia is going to let that happen?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Haan yeh tou hay..but college walay yehi keh rahay hain k aap classes attend karnay aayen bss without any worries..
> ...


Haha..yes ure right!! That's exactly my point!!


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Hey seriously I didn't demand for such rude and disappointing guidance..hum loug bhi stressed hain..humaara future dao pay laga hua hay or aapko apni pari hui hay..ajeeb tamasha lagaya hua hay sab nay..what whaaatt the hell do you think of yourself man!!??


Superman.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Lmdc keeps on sendings texts everyday that nothing has changed and classes will start on 30th as per scheduled
> Private colleges have a lot of strength, specially financially and well, every Pakistani here knows ke if you're financially strong, you can easily go against authorities like pmdc.
> Its funny how every then and now the policy keeps on changing.
> Koi pehli dafa history me hoga ke itne students apni pasand ke admissions le ke bethe hain aur phir bi khush nahi.
> ...


Exactly..I also keep on getting texts everyday k nothing has changed..n we have to start attending the classes from 30th!!


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like YOU need to respect people. I am mentally quite fine alhamdulilah. I said I didn't LIKE Akhtar Saeed personally. But i mean its a big name they cant shut it down. Do you think nobody would protest? Idk but i dont think im going down that easy.
> ...


LOGIC? Okay, tell me WHAT is logical about introducing the policy at such a time? If PMDC is so just why didn't it tell us at the time before mcat so we knew what **** we got ourselves into! And as far as I know FMH and CMH and even LMDC went to court to plead their case that PMDC policy should be cancelled. A lot of people spoke against it, please. What do you expect me to do? Say this is justice? Not only with me, but a lot of kids. It's unfair to the sat 2 kids. It's unfair to the kids who worked hard and it's unfair to break hearts like this. Call me depressed and delusional. Whatever you want. but seriously, dont be so insensitive to others. Jokes on you. Doctors who are insensitive to others feelings arent good ones.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Lmdc keeps on sendings texts everyday that nothing has changed and classes will start on 30th as per scheduled
> Private colleges have a lot of strength, specially financially and well, every Pakistani here knows ke if you're financially strong, you can easily go against authorities like pmdc.
> Its funny how every then and now the policy keeps on changing.
> Koi pehli dafa history me hoga ke itne students apni pasand ke admissions le ke bethe hain aur phir bi khush nahi.
> ...



This is about power. If pmdc shows leniency, its powers will be questioned. If it has to close 3-4 colleges in lahore to set an example it will trust me. If PMDC sits quiet, it hurts the whole credibility of PMDC. All private colleges knew that PMDC was making a new policy on admissions in June 2016, I am witness to it, since I did a case on PMDC in JUNE. So most colleges were aware k naye policy ayegi. PMDC has openly said it will not register any student froma private college that does not follow PMDC policy. That is enough to close down a college ..


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and btw. The stay order came in Nov 15th. I remember watching the news. That's the day shalamar admitted us. It took fees by 17th and the stay got cancelled on 18th. So yeah your argument is invalid that they took us in when the stay was cancelled. It wasn't. LHC and PMDC are just gambling with our lives here.
> ...


Nobody at shalamar started classes. Even LMDC didn't it just held a white coat ceremony and idk why they did. But many medical colleges stopped the classes midway. Sharif has no choice but to accept this because Shahbaz Sharif spoke for PMDCs policy. Then again, they wanted to cancel mcat altogethet last year too lol


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> LOGIC? Okay, tell me WHAT is logical about introducing the policy at such a time? If PMDC is so just why didn't it tell us at the time before mcat so we knew what **** we got ourselves into! And as far as I know FMH and CMH and even LMDC went to court to plead their case that PMDC policy should be cancelled. A lot of people spoke against it, please. What do you expect me to do? Say this is justice? Not only with me, but a lot of kids. It's unfair to the sat 2 kids. It's unfair to the kids who worked hard and it's unfair to break hearts like this. Call me depressed and delusional. Whatever you want. but seriously, dont be so insensitive to others. Jokes on you. Doctors who are insensitive to others feelings arent good ones.


Why you asking me why this happened, why that happened, why this didnt happen? am i pmdc? am i cmh? am i lmdc? I am giving you facts, I'M NOT CHANGING POLICIES. STOP THINKING K I AM THE GUY WHOS GONNA DECIDE THE POLICY. i told you whats on the table, i didnt tell you k may ye kerdunga. You're talking to me as if I have answers from these institutes. Are you seriously stupid or what? CMH NEVER WENT TO COURT. CMH is going to submit its reply to court on 29th because the court ASKED FOR ITS REPLY. CMH khud se court nai gaya against pmdc. dont talk about stuff you dont know.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

White coat ceremony or b kafi colleges ki hui hay..and I've heard k rashid latif m classes bhi start ho chuki hain..n its not about closing 2 ya 3 colleges..its way much more than that


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> balaj123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmdc keeps on sendings texts everyday that nothing has changed and classes will start on 30th as per scheduled
> ...


Interesting how publishing an article in an Islamabad Gazette equals to telling everybody about the policy. If they were serious they should've announced it on the news like they are now. And should've made it VERY CLEAR TO EVERYBODY since the start. Privates (and all of them) said they had no such information. They're not idiots who would make such a mess if they knew.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> White coat ceremony or b kafi colleges ki hui hay..and I've heard k rashid latif m classes bhi start ho chuki hain..n its not about closing 2 ya 3 colleges..its way much more than that



Private colleges k halaat dekho. They say they will start classes, then they stop classes midway according to futuredr because of this policy.. Then there are other colleges who say classes start next week.. Don't you see it? They stopped classes coz they dont want PANGA with PMDC. Dec1st ko sab ki akal tikhanay ajayegi  .. Abhie All im gonna do is sit on a reclining chair, get some popcorn and enjoy the stupidity on this forum


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > LOGIC? Okay, tell me WHAT is logical about introducing the policy at such a time? If PMDC is so just why didn't it tell us at the time before mcat so we knew what **** we got ourselves into! And as far as I know FMH and CMH and even LMDC went to court to plead their case that PMDC policy should be cancelled. A lot of people spoke against it, please. What do you expect me to do? Say this is justice? Not only with me, but a lot of kids. It's unfair to the sat 2 kids. It's unfair to the kids who worked hard and it's unfair to break hearts like this. Call me depressed and delusional. Whatever you want. but seriously, dont be so insensitive to others. Jokes on you. Doctors who are insensitive to others feelings arent good ones.
> ...


When I called CMH and FMH they told me they went to court and ARE IN court fighting. Apparently you act as if you know every thing. Hence I wouldn't address you that way. Thank God you accepted you don't know everything. Your facts can be wrong too.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > White coat ceremony or b kafi colleges ki hui hay..and I've heard k rashid latif m classes bhi start ho chuki hain..n its not about closing 2 ya 3 colleges..its way much more than that
> ...


Yehi kar Lou  lekin yahan humaari damag or stressed mat karo khuda k liye.. Humaray paas b authentic points hain..


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > White coat ceremony or b kafi colleges ki hui hay..and I've heard k rashid latif m classes bhi start ho chuki hain..n its not about closing 2 ya 3 colleges..its way much more than that
> ...


Wow you're so considerate of people's feelings I almost feel jealous of your future patients.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes and colleges are doing everything's as per schedule..not sirf aik college..every single college!!! They're not stupids


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> When I called CMH and FMH they told me they went to court and ARE IN court fighting. Apparently you act as if you know every thing. Hence I wouldn't address you that way. Thank God you accepted you don't know everything. Your facts can be wrong too.



Oh you spoke to a clerk whos job is to tell 10,000 people who call the same thing. I spoke to the PRINCIPAL, ab baat kero  CMH IS a party in the case coz court asked it to submit its reply because parents went to court. free na ho zada.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kahan tak pmdc say pangay ki baat hay let me inform you one thing..Avicenna medical college has been breaking the rules of pmdc since ages...agar koi darr hota na bhai tou ye haalat na hotay..humaray mulk m koi b doodh ka dhula nahi betha..not even your corrupt pmdc jiss k apnay itnay corruption k scandals hon or jiss k khud k officers bikay hon


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Acha I went n talked to a highly known director too..he said the same thing..
Idk why you're being so selfish


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body PMDC is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have LHC support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, I bet LHC will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. PMDC has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too iA.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body PMDC is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have LHC support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, I bet LHC will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. PMDC has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too iA.


Oh BB jee gal suno. Punjabi samajh andi ai? AI policy IMPLEMENT ho chuki ay... HO GAI GAL. Raat gai baat gai.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body PMDC is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have LHC support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, I bet LHC will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. PMDC has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too iA.


Yeah..pata nahi q pmdc ko itna pure show karwa rahay hain..in sha Allah


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Acha I went n talked to a highly known director too..he said the same thing..
> Idk why you're being so selfish


He said what?


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Agar policy implement hogai hay tou admissions bhi ho gaye hain!!


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body PMDC is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have LHC support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, I bet LHC will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. PMDC has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too iA.



You said pmdc will lose this case too.. Kaunsa case BB jee? Koi case hai hee nai PMDC k khilaaf. Sirf sat 2 k khilaaf hai? Jab koi case hee nai tau kaunsa case kaun jeete ga aur kaun harega BB jee? Daktar saab kol jao pelay apna tibbi moaina kerao.

- - - Updated - - -



ribahasibtain45 said:


> Acha I went n talked to a highly known director too..he said the same thing..
> Idk why you're being so selfish



Cmh does not have any director


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body PMDC is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have LHC support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, I bet LHC will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. PMDC has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too iA.
> ...


Unless you're God and it's 1st December and I get a refund and everyone is happily accepting this and all privates agree to this and PMDC wins truly I won't believe you.


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > Acha I went n talked to a highly known director too..he said the same thing..
> ...


He said kuch nahi hoga sab kuch schedule k acc ho raha hay nothing has changed..p.s the texts we recieve from our college everyday also clearly say at their end that they are from the principal


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> Agar policy implement hogai hay tou admissions bhi ho gaye hain!!


So that means what? 
According to him?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > ribahasibtain45 said:
> ...


Exactly. I hope it works out in favor of us.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

ribahasibtain45 said:


> He said kuch nahi hoga sab kuch schedule k acc ho raha hay nothing has changed..p.s the texts we recieve from our college everyday also clearly say at their end that they are from the principal


Anyone who was sent a text by shalamar or lmdc or whatever to submit its fee, please type out that text here  .... It says in the end "SUBJECT TO PMDC CLEARANCE"  Okay my popcorn khatam. Allah app sab ko hidayat dey sochne kee.. bye bye


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> futuredr. said:
> 
> 
> > trust me, if this policy happens, there will be a lot of fights. Because many parents spent this fee. They will protest. The ones who gave donations will. It's not easy to just throw away 25 lacs like that. Its not 25 rupees. Id like to see how much of a mighty body pmdc is to go around shutting colleges and breaking hearts and wasting people's money and handling parents protesting and yet have lhc support them in the it decisions. After all this happens, i bet lhc will cancel the policy for this year. This much unrest and confusion isn't easily accepted. Pmdc has lost many cases in the past too. It will lose this too ia.
> ...


omg it was in the news and everywhere that privates went up against pmdc. Pmca went against them. Omg you make me pull my hair out.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> ribahasibtain45 said:
> 
> 
> > He said kuch nahi hoga sab kuch schedule k acc ho raha hay nothing has changed..p.s the texts we recieve from our college everyday also clearly say at their end that they are from the principal
> ...


Allah sabsay pehlay aapko bhi day ameen.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeh policy to Nov Start me bi implement ho gayi thi
Iska kya hai, yeh to ati jati rehti hai 
As far as i know, nothing is confirmed 
Its like this past month has made me emotionless 
Atleast i have a white coat thanks to lmdc xD


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Yeh policy to Nov Start me bi implement ho gayi thi
> Iska kya hai, yeh to ati jati rehti hai
> As far as i know, nothing is confirmed
> Its like this past month has made me emotionless
> Atleast i have a white coat thanks to lmdc xD


I am so emotionless too.  
I used to feel sad. Now I am like okay kal phir policy cancel hojae gi. Rozana badalti hei. XD


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

I know everyone's stressed out about what's going on, but what's the point of not acting with akhlaq? Anger and self-pity solves nothing.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I always considered my batch being the 'manhoos' one since the o levels days jab PS ISL ka retake dena para tha..
Pmdc just took that way too seriously xD
Everyone is congratulating my parents ke mubarik ho beta finally ja raha hai, no one knows beta roz uth ke is forum pe sir khapata hai


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

You're all sad people
There's literally nothing you can do about anything right now 
(Unless you have a really good lawyer, then you can sue the university you applied to)
So instead of arguing like little kids why don't you do something better 
Go out 
Get a freaking life


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Guyss guys guys, stop fighting already. Is there any point fighting over a stupid policy on this forum?  There are not many days to go until we find out what's gonna go down.
Whatever Abdullah is saying might be bitter but he's just quoting the things that are actually happening. 
Also, read this article guys. 
http://nation.com.pk/islamabad/23-Nov-2016/pmdc-to-accept-admissions-under-new-policy

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> You're all sad people
> There's literally nothing you can do about anything right now
> (Unless you have a really good lawyer, then you can sue the university you applied to)
> So instead of arguing like little kids why don't you do something better
> ...


Spoderman, you're da best man.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Omg same. I feel so so terrible when someone congratulates me now. I just smile sadly and tell them it's not happening and theyre like don't worry ye tamashay chaltay rehtay hein lol. 
If only they knew.


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Omg same. I feel so so terrible when someone congratulates me now. I just smile sadly and tell them it's not happening and theyre like don't worry ye tamashay chaltay rehtay hein lol.
> If only they knew.


anyone who wants a white coat with AKU class of 2021 printed please contact me. Rs.200 and you can feel special


----------



## ribahasibtain45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol..yaar aisay b na kaho ab:joy:


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

You guys need to chill bruh :joy: Sab theik ho jayega In Sha Allah. Hosla rakho aor 1st aane do. Lets just wait and see peeps.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> I always considered my batch being the 'manhoos' one since the o levels days jab PS ISL ka retake dena para tha..
> Pmdc just took that way too seriously xD
> Everyone is congratulating my parents ke mubarik ho beta finally ja raha hai, no one knows beta roz uth ke is forum pe sir khapata hai


Hahaha


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

I have heard Fmh mein bds ki classes kafi der ki shuru ho chuki hain.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> I have heard Fmh mein bds ki classes kafi der ki shuru ho chuki hain.


Sahi sunna hai apne.


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

Don't worry you all..
Even if CIP is implemented this year,it doesn't matter
'cause those having aggregate more than 78 will get admission in MBBS or 75% for BDS anyways..
And as long as the fee is concerned..it'll be refunded for sure..
So, don't worry!


----------



## Saqlainamjad (Nov 12, 2017)

Now this S h i t is happening in 2017 too. Same days and same case. Saara saal soye huay rehty hai ab uth gaye. Mostly private walo ne apny admissions bnd b kr diye hai and now they're saying k is saal cip will be implemented.
I am so worried. Please pray for us k is saal b koi issue na ho.. Please please


----------



## Future_doctor123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Saqlainamjad said:


> Now this S h i t is happening in 2017 too. Same days and same case. Saara saal soye huay rehty hai ab uth gaye. Mostly private walo ne apny admissions bnd b kr diye hai and now they're saying k is saal cip will be implemented.
> I am so worried. Please pray for us k is saal b koi issue na ho.. Please please


Where u applied bro???


----------

